# Moving



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kim and I are moving this week. I may be hard to contact via email or internet for a few days starting wednesday.

I should be back on line by the weekend.

Tommy


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you moving to Canada since Obama won?? 

Skunk


----------

